# Let's play this or that, snowboard pants with links



## BliND KiNK (Feb 22, 2010)

let's play............This or that... I'm a 32 waist... not big on the tight pants... so I'm wondering if getting a large in these would balance things out..? it would be that color....Ronin Rocker Pants

or if I should just go with these volcom w.o.'s in blue steel medium... looking forward to your opinions.. Blue steel w.o. pants

thanks guys.:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## )(ood (Aug 19, 2010)

Diggin the Volcom's. I rock Volcom outerwear and absolutely love it...


----------



## Powder Keg (Dec 18, 2010)

Volcoms for sure


----------

